# What's so good/bad about XANAX.



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Will doctor prescribe this?

I'm on ATIVAN as needed, but might want to try this?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Positive said:


> Will doctor prescribe this?
> 
> I'm on ATIVAN as needed, but might want to try this?


I'd say Ativan & Xanax are totally interchangeable, though some have a personal preference. I'm a man who's consumed over 17,000 mg of Xanax since 2003 so I'm quite familiar with it.

As for your doc prescribing it, some docs have a major bug up their butt about Xanax. Xanax has a worse reputation, I'd say mainly because it's more widely used than Ativan. More use = more potential for a reputation to develop. I don't think one has any more risk than the other, but some doctors cower in fear at the thought of Xanax, treating it like nuclear waste -- something to stay the hell away from -- even though Ativan is substantially the same thing.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

My first psychiatrist had a "policy" of not prescribing Xanax so I went to a different doctor who does prescribe it. 

Its quite the miracle pill I must say. I have taken Klonopin and Ativan as well. 

The best thing about it is the ability to destroy panic attacks. I have the agoraphobia as well and this is important for me to not have to worry about panicking an attack. It works the quickest and best of the common benzos so it is fairly addictive. 

Its short half life is both a negative and positive. On the one hand, it doesnt accumulate in the body like klonopin does. In my experience I would say this slows tolerance development. On this other hand, you can go through inter-dose withdrawal if you dont take it multiple times daily. 

I have found that the key to keeping tolerance down is to take more than prescribed. This way I run out early and half to take half pills lest I have to refill early. I have been on this dose of Xanax for darn near a year and it still works.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Himi Jendrix said:


> My first psychiatrist had a "policy" of not prescribing Xanax so I went to a different doctor who does prescribe it.
> 
> Its quite the miracle pill I must say. I have taken Klonopin and Ativan as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks.. I will try to see if I can get some. How much is it?
IS there a generic of it?


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

put a couple ativans under your tongue and it will probably be pretty similar to xanax.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Ativan and Xanax both work fast, they are not long term medication so i was told by my pharmacist as they do not stay as long in the body as say Klonopin or Diazepam but they seem to work better, well the ativan works better for me than Klonopin which is odd considering klonopin is much stronger, but Xanax is strong and works fast
i hear it has the worst addiction potential, that would be its downfall, and why doctors here in new zealand are anxious to prescribe it but hey i would happily replace it over klonopin if its stronger and works faster


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Arisa1536 said:


> Ativan and Xanax both work fast, they are not long term medication so i was told by my pharmacist as they do not stay as long in the body as say Klonopin or Diazepam but they seem to work better, well the ativan works better for me than Klonopin which is odd considering klonopin is much stronger, but Xanax is strong and works fast
> i hear it has the worst addiction potential, that would be its downfall, and why doctors here in new zealand are anxious to prescribe it but hey i would happily replace it over klonopin if its stronger and works faster


New Zealand?

I would want to live there and retire there perhaps. LOL

My doctor prescribed me xanax today. It's odd, he suggested that it stays longer compared to ativan, but I will see.

I'm scared to try, but I feel I rather quit my job than be on medication..


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

I have gotten XANAX and have not tried it. I might try a .25MG tomorrow just to see.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Positive said:


> New Zealand?
> 
> I would want to live there and retire there perhaps. LOL
> 
> ...


Ha ha yeah it is a great place to live 
the medical costs are very low if you only earn a certain amount or are retired and on a pension

Xanax is stronger than ativan so it probably does stay in your system longer, i would love it, your doctor sounds good 
give it a try and see how it helps your anxiety while at work


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Arisa1536 said:


> Ha ha yeah it is a great place to live
> the medical costs are very low if you only earn a certain amount or are retired and on a pension
> 
> Xanax is stronger than ativan so it probably does stay in your system longer, i would love it, your doctor sounds good
> give it a try and see how it helps your anxiety while at work


Thank you for the support. .25mg didn't really make me feel much, but I dunno if it was because I was tired or not, but I felt really sleepy and felt like closing me eyes. Sometimes in the cubicle, I could sit and phase out ! LOL

I think I get panic and antsy easy, and whenever I'm in an embarrassing situation or pressed hard w/ stress at work, my nerves and neurons are on super high mode. I then get into a panic and sweat.

I will try .5MG tomorrow and see the effects.

I noticed that Ativan really relaxes my muscle and I can really feel it. I haven't felt that Euphoric feel from xanax though.

Thanks.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Xanax makes me so tired, even at .25 MG !

Its slightly diff't from ativan..


----------

